# get peened in the head on Friday...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can only hope to get wacked in the head by this...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...e-nasa-fall-earth_n_973386.html?ncid=webmail3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you're safe if you're living in Antarctica


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

oh..It'll be me for sure the way my luck has been running.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like Space Lab all over again! Should be interesting.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Oh! So I guess there is a benefit to living in a tiny state after all....woohoo!!

But I do hope it happens at night somewhere kinda sorta mostly close enough to see it.


----------

